# Unable to Start Network Services 402



## PearlMikeJam (Sep 25, 2007)

Does anyone know what this error code means?

I had to reset my HR20 yesterday, and since then, I have lost TV Apps and have tried everything.

I have my HR20 connected through the 600N gaming adapter to a Belkin N+, and had no issues until this reset. I have reset the receiver, router and gaming adapter with no success in correcting. Other resets did not kill the TV Apps, and I have been using them since day 1 (mid June). I am running software version 0x312 (have not gotten the latest release with DoublePlay yet). I am pretty sure the TV Apps worked without Network Services, but since they are not working now, it probably makes sense understand the error to help resolve the TV Apps disappearance.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't know the error code, but have you tried going into the DVR setups from the menu screen and select network? You can test the connection or go into advanced to see in IP, subnet, etc is setup properly.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

yeah, while there are no functions using Network Services the error is proably indicative of losing your network setup. Rerun/redo your internet setup as already suggested and report back.


----------



## PearlMikeJam (Sep 25, 2007)

I am fully connected to the internet. Each time I run "Repeat Setup", it connects to the internet instantly. I can see my different sharing computers, although TVersity disappears quite often. I can download on demand content, so the internet has consistently been working fine. The Network Services is problematic and TV Apps are nonexistent.

I went into the "More System Info" to see the STB Service Port line with the exclamation point and the 402 error code. The following two lines were empty. From what I have read, something needs to be on those lines to get TV Apps, even if Network Services does not show it is working.

Edit: I should also note that I have used DirecTV2PC to stream HD content since this blip with no issues at all. I streamed three HD movies, so the connection is there and strong.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As said before, network services are unnecessary and unused. Generally if they fail to start for you it indicates a broader problem with your network. My suggestion would be to take other elements off the network, first starting with the other PC devices. If that does not restore TVApps, try hardwiring to the router, or try taking the router out of the equation and hardwiring directly to the DSL modem, cable modem, or whatever device connects directly to the internet.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

Connection via wireless was a problem for me too and network services wouldn't start most of the time until I had a direct connection to the router.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

PearlMikeJam said:


> I went into the "More System Info" to see the STB Service Port line with the exclamation point and the 402 error code. The following two lines were empty. From what I have read, something needs to be on those lines to get TV Apps, even if Network Services does not show it is working.


In the Network menu under the Network Services, is the configuration type set to automatic, STB Services Port = N/A ? In my "System Info", the STB Services Port shows ! N/A(202), the next 2 lines are blank, then Network = connected and Internet = connected. My TV Apps works fine like this.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's because STB Services and Network Services are not required.


----------



## PearlMikeJam (Sep 25, 2007)

I finally figured it out. I had ignored the modem since I had internet access, but apparently that was the issue. After restarting the modem, waiting and then restarting the router, now all is well. No restart of the receiver or wireless adapter was necessary.


----------



## PearlMikeJam (Sep 25, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That's because STB Services and Network Services are not required.


I have read that they play a role. My STB Services now no longer shows the exclamation point and the 402 error code, and TV Apps work fine. I would agree that Network Services may not need to be officially started, but the receiver needs to have something other than a exclamation point on that line.



RACJ2 said:


> In the Network menu under the Network Services, is the configuration type set to automatic, STB Services Port = N/A ? In my "System Info", the STB Services Port shows ! N/A(202), the next 2 lines are blank, then Network = connected and Internet = connected. My TV Apps works fine like this.


I have mine manually set. Automatic was a big problem for me when TV Apps were originally rolled out. It may be my Belkin Router, but port forwarding has been pretty stable for me up to now.

Thanks so much for the replies. This was driving me nuts.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

PearlMikeJam said:


> I have read that they play a role. My STB Services now no longer shows the exclamation point and the 402 error code, and TV Apps work fine. I would agree that Network Services may not need to be officially started, but the receiver needs to have something other than a exclamation point on that line.
> 
> I have mine manually set. Automatic was a big problem for me when TV Apps were originally rolled out. It may be my Belkin Router, but port forwarding has been pretty stable for me up to now.
> 
> Thanks so much for the replies. This was driving me nuts.


Actually they play no role at all. They will fail if other things that TVApps need fail, but it's perfectly possible for network services to fail and TVApps to work fine. My living room HR23 is that way and has been for quite some time.


----------

